# chrome bookmarks transfer



## tonepaq (May 21, 2017)

You're using Chrome for the browser, right? 


Delete all the bookmarks that are currently on the bookmarks bar


Click the wrench icon on the browser toolbar in Google Chrome.
Select Bookmark manager.
Click the Organize menu in the manager.
Select Import bookmarks.
Open your saved HTML file.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

joed said:


> How do I transfer bookmarks from one chrome PC to another. If I export as html and then import, it brings them in a new tab (imported). I want them to overwrite the existing marks.
> 
> I want to backup and restore not import them.


I'm not sure if this is what your looking for but if you have a Gmail account then your Chrome bookmarks follow you to any PC when using Chrome as long as you're are logged into Gmail.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not interested in using the cloud. I like to keep control of my data.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Back in the good old days, I would export the bookmarks and then Import them.
Next, open the folder of "Impotted" bookmarks and access the page, followed by a saving the bookmark to the new Browser.
I like the Firefox method of using the cloud similar to the Chrome version.


----------

